# Comet



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's already started marbling! He's getting a little bit more red on him.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Sooo pretty!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks! He LOVES the vase that I have in there. One time I couldn't find him in the tank and I got soo worried and looked into the vase and he was peeking his head out of it.lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha! My guys do that all the time ^-^ I love bettas lol.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Same here!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Nice cool fishie!!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!!! He's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!


----------

